# Coconut husk bedding for Leopard Geckos?



## tozhan (Sep 14, 2011)

A friend of mine if having a bit of a clearance of her equipment and has offered me a large amount of coconut husk bedding at an insanely cheap price. I really want to know from anyone who has first hand experience using this stuff with leopard geckos (not just hear-say). 

Does it hold the heat/humidity? Any risk of impaction? Mites/insect problems? How often would I have to replace?

I currently use fresh sphagnum but this offer is REALLY good... : victory:


----------



## avill007 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello 

I use a simular substrate for alot of my animals do you no if is the very fine substrate or the shreaded larger husk? the best thing i would use is a substrate called eco earth it goes in a block and it expands so a block will do the tank.

If you think there will be any risk to health dont use it of course.

Eco-earth hold humity very very well i use it for my croc skinks and frogs it also has a mirco-biologcal system that removes mold and waste.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

tozhan said:


> A friend of mine if having a bit of a clearance of her equipment and has offered me a large amount of coconut husk bedding at an insanely cheap price. I really want to know from anyone who has first hand experience using this stuff with leopard geckos (not just hear-say).
> 
> Does it hold the heat/humidity? Any risk of impaction? Mites/insect problems? How often would I have to replace?
> 
> I currently use fresh sphagnum but this offer is REALLY good... : victory:


I'm guessing you're wanting to use it for the humid hide and not just as substrate for the whole tank?
Humidity is bad for leopard geckos so substrates like this should be avoided, and if kept dry becomes very dusty so is bad for the respiratory tract aswell
With loose substrates there is ALWAYS a risk of impaction.


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

^^ agreed


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

*Agree with Chris18 would be fine for use in a moist hide but is not suitable as a substrate there a far better alternatives available.*


----------



## tozhan (Sep 14, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> I'm guessing you're wanting to use it for the humid hide and not just as substrate for the whole tank?
> Humidity is bad for leopard geckos so substrates like this should be avoided, and if kept dry becomes very dusty so is bad for the respiratory tract aswell
> With loose substrates there is ALWAYS a risk of impaction.


Yup sorry I meant for a hide. I know they don't like really high humidity, just want to find out whether the coconut will be warm and snug enough as i've not used it before.  Think ill buy it and see if they like it : victory:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

tozhan said:


> Yup sorry I meant for a hide. I know they don't like really high humidity, just want to find out whether the coconut will be warm and snug enough as i've not used it before.  Think ill buy it and see if they like it : victory:


If you're worried about impaction you could always get some fine mesh and put it ontop and somehow make it stay there, that way it will emit the humidity without the animal being able to access it and potentially eat it


----------

